# Making strange sound. Is he sick?



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

Help! Rico is making a strange sound. I started noticing it a few days ago and have been trying to get it on video ever since. He usually does it a couple times in a row... Maybe 1-3 times a day. The times I've noticed it's been after playing with his mirror or once it was a toy he was very excited about. Could this possibly be him regurgitating food (to a "mate") or is he sick?! I've been worrying myself sick reading about various things he could have like canker? He is very active, flying, playing, chirping, talking and seems to be eating fine. He fluffs while playing/talking but looks normal the rest of the time. No tail bob unless he's been flying and even then it's just slightly moving . He is on mostly a seed diet. I mix in pellets but he doesn't eat them. He eats a lot of sprouts (chia, millet and alfalfa) and more recently started eating corn. He also eats some egg shells I sprinkle in his seed. He is finishing up his first molt...still has a few pin feathers.

I'm attaching a video. He started making the noise while playing with his mirror I caught a second of it and walked across the room. The dog shook his head (you hear his collar jingle) and Rico does it again. You will also hear my dog yawn...I'm describing so you know what is Rico and what is not.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like a normal budgie call to me, mine do that all the time. Look's healthy too. I'm gonna go ahead and acuse you of being a worry wart mom....

Keep working on getting that seed diet corrected...mashed hardboiled egg is good for molt recovery....flaxseed too....


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

I just saw him spit a seed out on his swing (he's in love with) and then he ate it again. I worry about him constantly it's awful! I have 3 kids and I don't worry about them this much. I'm losing my mind!



Jonah said:


> Sound's like a normal budgie call to me, mine do that all the time. Look's healthy too. I'm gonna go ahead and acuse you of being a worry wart mom....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try giving veggies everyday and will continue to try. I was surprised when he started eating corn. We were having dinner (he eats with us) and after watching me he flew over and tried to steal a piece from my mouth! Now it's his favorite. He loves his sprouts and I just bought him a spouter so I can always have some on hand. I give him hard boiled eggs everyday too. He flings them around but I don't think he actually eats them. Same with the pellets. He acts like they are a toy and will carry them around, give them to various toys (and our dog) even crushes them up sometimes but I have yet to see him eat one. I try giving them to him on their own, on a mirror, in a mash...always the same. I think since the sprouts and corn he is less afraid to touch things though. Maybe it will just take more time.

I will get him some flax seed tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Randy, sounds like he is very happy and simply displaying it. I laughed when I read you don't worry about your three kids as you do about him. They do have a way of getting into those heart strings don't they? try some basil, thyme, parsley, broccoli, as well :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like you got him eating real good...Also sound's like you need to start feeding yourself more broccoli ....


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

Okay, I guess I'm still being a worried mom. He did it again but stretched his neck out a bunch. The kids are worried too. My husband thinks Rico just learned a new sound. ? My concern is he acts like he's choking when he's doing it. It's different than his normal "akk akk akk!" call but it does sound similar. Maybe you can't tell as much in the video. Maybe I should just take him to the vet so I will feel better.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Not an alarmist, but right after the dog collar jingle (about 20 sec) he makes what sounds to me like a _bird cough_. You might listen how often
he produces it, record it and take him and it to a bird vet if it continues
just to be certain. To me, it doesn't sound like imitating a sound.


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

philw said:


> Not an alarmist, but right after the dog collar jingle (about 20 sec) he makes what sounds to me like a _bird cough_. You might listen how often
> he produces it, record it and take him and it to a bird vet if it continues
> just to be certain. To me, it doesn't sound like imitating a sound.


Yes, that is the part of the video (the sound) I'm concerned about. It's similar to an "akk! Akk! Akk!" but more of a choking sound to my ears. I'm around him all day and this is a new sound. It seems to me like there is seed involved. Like it's after he eats or he's coughing up seed? I'm going to call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I have had this on many occasions, but it has always gone away after a day or two. I always assumed it was a temporary discomfort in the crop. Will be very interested to hear what the vet says.


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

I wasn't able to get him in today even though I called as soon as they opened. Our appointment is for 9 am tomorrow. I will update then with what the vet says.

This might be a better example


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not seeing it or hearing it..... but I'm old, and half deaf, and half blind...

I will look forward to your vet report, you should show him the video because you know he won't do it while at the vet...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always best to check with an Avian Vet when your budgie is displaying different behavior than what is normal for him.

I'm glad you have an appointment tomorrow and I'll be looking forward to hearing what the vet had to say after you return from Rico's appointment.

Sending lots of positive thoughts for little Rico (and you)! :hug:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not a vet but I've had a variety of birds over many years and I'm sure that it's something in the throat area. I noticed in you new video that you have a full spray of millet in his cage, and although I also feed it, I just give a small ball of it and on the full spray, there are filaments that enclose the seed and as he digs into it while snacking, he may be swallowing some of this material and some of this may be catching in his throat. After your vet visit, you may want to try cutting back and eliminating the spray from his cage for a while. Just a hypothesis from my own experience and the circumstances.


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

philw said:


> I'm not a vet but I've had a variety of birds over many years and I'm sure that it's something in the throat area. I noticed in you new video that you have a full spray of millet in his cage, and although I also feed it, I just give a small ball of it and on the full spray, there are filaments that enclose the seed and as he digs into it while snacking, he may be swallowing some of this material and some of this may be catching in his throat. After your vet visit, you may want to try cutting back and eliminating the spray from his cage for a while. Just a hypothesis from my own experience and the circumstances.


He was making the sound before getting the millet. I gave him a full millet on his jungle gym yesterday and today (same one) to encourage him to eat and make the sound so I could video it. He normally only gets millet when I'm trying to convince him to eat something... I mix a few millet seeds with veggies and eggs sometimes. Oh, and he gets millet sprouts.

Unfortunately he stopped eating his sprouts (alfalfa) last night and only ate a few seeds this morning and none this afternoon. There aren't any seed shells at the bottom of his cage so I know he hasn't touched them.  He isn't interested in the millet anymore either. I swear he acts like he's choking! That is not his normal playing sound even though I know it may sound like that to someone that doesn't know him well.

His droppings have changed. They are very small. The last one was just 2 parts... a lot of the clear liquid and a very small amount of solid that was much lighter in color than his normal. There wasn't any "white cap" like usual. What does that mean?

I've noticed he's holding his wings down more than usual too but that could be because he has several new flight feathers coming in that he isn't used to? Or because it is ridiculously hot here. He is drinking water. I'm hoping the heat is the reason he's not wanting to eat. I'm feeding him seed on his mirror now one piece at a time. I got him to eat about 10 seeds.. Tomorrow cannot come soon enough. I'm so worried about him!

Ok right after I wrote that he had a BIG normal dropping.  Oh my gosh! I'm going crazy over here!!! I hope I go to the vet tomorrow and they tell me I'm crazy and nothing is wrong. How did I make it through raising three human children and I'm losing my mind with a little budgie?!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lisa firstly you are not crazy merely being a responsible and caring Budgie Mumma. I can assure you we all experience the same insecurities and fears for our feathered kids.
Budgies do feel the heat if it is excessive they will hold thir wings away from their bodies and sometimes even have their beaks open to breath. Perhaps you can give him a light spray of tepid water, Spray the mist around the vicinity he is in not directly at him.
The poop usually is made up of two parts the white is the urine the other is the faecal matter. Depending what he eats will also affect the colour and stress or sickness can as well.
You need to calm down yourself as he will pick up on your stress.
Take things one step at a time, as it is hot also make sure you change his water a couple of times during the day, not giving bacteria a chance to grow.


----------



## BudgieMommaLisa (Feb 20, 2015)

So, I'm not crazy. I showed the vet the video and she said it sounded a little strange but that it could just be a "new thing" he does. But because he isn't eating as much and I felt strongly that something is wrong, they did a crop wash and tested his droppings anyway. She came in a little later and said "I'm SO glad we tested! You are very in tune with Rico." He has a severe overgrowth of bacteria in both his crop and his droppings. She now thinks the sound IS him expressing discomfort in his crop. Because he is so vocal that's just his way of expressing it. My odd little bird. She said looking at him you wouldn't have been able to tell, "his crop is not extended and he is very energetic and bright". She thinks that I caught it early and he should recover fine. So...$210 later, he is on Clavamox, Metoclopramide and metacam. He has another appointment for retesting his droppings and another crop wash.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lisa --

You are a GREAT budgie Momma. :thumbsup:

Your thread is proof-positive and a perfect example of exactly why it is so important for budgie owners to be observant and in-tune with their budgie(s).

Knowing what is "normal" and what is "out of character" for Rico allowed you to get him to the Avian Vet promptly for a proper diagnosis and treatment protocol. Early treatment of any illness in our feathered friends helps ensure successful treatment.

VERY WELL DONE! :hug:

Lots of healing energy, postitive thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery for your precious little Rico.*


----------

